# platinum from hard drive platters



## arthur kierski (Sep 14, 2009)

dear members ,i insist to ask----did anyone extract platinum from hard drive platters?----i tryed many times and did not have sucess-----i entered again in Johson Mattey site and is still there that (all platters have platinum mixed with cobalt ----35% or more------is jm misleading us?


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 14, 2009)

I think that 35% or more statement is talking about a single 
layer of the disks, not the total disc. No telling how thin that
layer is, and if it is in all discs or just certain newer ones.
I am still saving all that I get, but don't really think I will get
much from them if I ever do try anything with them. I think
from the numbers that Steve gave, you would need large 
amounts of disks to make it worth it.
Jim


----------



## arthur kierski (Oct 3, 2009)

after making many tries with various types of harddrives i came to a conclusion that no platinum exists in them(at least i did not obtain any gram of it)--------------------------
if someone obtained pt from harddrives---?please tell me and other members of this forum--- 
thanks for any real information


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 3, 2009)

they sell for so cheap, how could there be much in them when platium was so high.
I read somewhere 3 percent but that is of the magnetic layer that is only microns thick.
So what would that be a microgram on a platter? the aluminum the platter is made of is worth more.

Jim


----------

